# how much is it



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey guys i need some help. IM a college student at Gainsville College in Oak Wood Georgia. I'm next to poor and i want to supe up my car. I'v already purchased a Tucan strut bar. It coasted about 75 bucks (do you think that that was a good buy?)
Im looking for a cheap cool air intake. are there any suggestions or is there anyone close by that has went turbo and doesn't need there intake anymore. And one more question. Does the intake pipe come with a spot to plug up the M.A.F?

I will greatly apprieciate any replys to the questions that i've asked!


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

nothing is cheap about fixing our rides... the only cheap cai is a custom made one... and you'll have to make it yourself... you're best bet is to just an adapter to you maf and just put a filter in... it's not a cai, but it'll only you about $40...


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

I already have a home made cai. I made it from my buddies filter that he had on his civic. I used the peice of metal that was bolted to the plastic air box. I fitt the rubber peice of the air filter into the inner circle of the metal peace tht came from the old air box. It was totally free!! and it worked damn good. It gave me a little more power but it was mainly the change in tone that impressed me!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Well....you are in the wrong hobby in you are looking for something cheap to do.  

If you are looking to save some $$, try to hunt down a used CAI on the classified section or eBay, you may be able to find something. You could also buy a WAI and save some money. I bought my HKS intake for $180 and I really like it, sounds great and gives a nice jump in power. Or you could always stick w/ the homemade one. Your intake sounds interesting to say the least....there are a lot of people who have made their own, search the boards and I'm sure you can find a write up.

Other more cost effective upgrades would be to advance you timing (free if you have a timing light), make sure all your fluids are top of the line (this actually can make quite a difference), and check your plugs to make sure they are fine. Another cheap upgrade is some UR pullies (good for about 5 hp) and a short shifter. After that things tend to get expensive, if you have the money I would look at completing intake/header/exhaust as your first major project. Good luck.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't spend another penny on your car. Stop. Cease and desist. As a college student, you can't waste your pennies on it. Instead, buy food. Buy beer. Buy books. Buy housing.

If you ABSOLUTELY MUST do something for performance, buy a motorcycle. Purchase price will be on the order of what you'll end up dumping into your ride but the bike will eat up almost any car in any test of acceleration. In addition, bikes get better gas mileage, can be cheaper to insure and usually get special parking privileges. To top it all off, bikers get all the hot chicks.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

That is the best idea that i've heard all day. Thankx for the great wisdom. There is only one problem, and you don't know me so don't tak any offence to it. Guy's, considering that i have 5 speeding tickets on my record, and all in the last year and 1/2, i can't affort to swithc over my insurance on anything. See im in good w/ my ins. agent (friend of family) who made my tickets dissapear off my ins record. He said he could only do it for the sentra so basically i screwed my self out ot this one!!!! I just might get a bike any way. YOu can get a pretty good bike in GA for about 3-4 grand!!!!!

ONE MORE THING, how does this sound. Ive thought about making a cool air intake out of plumbing pipe. Hey with rubber sleeves and hose clamps, the filter and the M.A.S will fit quiet nicely. After all anything has to be better that a filter right off the throtle body hose sucking in hot air. The pvc pipt won't be heat resistant so i thought about wrapping it in some type of heat resistant cloth, or metal !!!!
This is not a stupid idea, however i would like to see what you guys think!


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

the pvc piping idea is interesting and has been done... check this out http://www.geocities.com/bretq/DIY_Icebox_CAI.html i really dont know how good it works i wouldnt think it would be the best but give me a review if u try it....happy modding


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

Ive been looking for a CAI for my NX, but they dont make them for the model, at least that i have found. One gut at the Go Shop told me to get an adapter too, but i was wondering what kind of effect on power this would have if any?? anyone know?

what about sound?


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

...or what does a custom job normally cost around?? i called Midas the other day for a quote, but the secretary kept asking me if i was talking about air conditioning and telling me prices on it *L*


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> i called Midas the other day for a quote, but the secretary kept asking me if i was talking about air conditioning and telling me prices on it *L*


lol...that is why you don't have Midas do performance upgrades  Call someone who actually knows what they are talking about and not changing oil for a living.


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

ummmm i dunno about the Midas youve been visiting, but the one around here does custom exaust work, suspensions etc. its who all the performance shops around here recommended talking to about getting some custom work done


----------

